# Australorps or not?



## rach_h (Jan 8, 2020)

I was sold these as black Australorp pullets and a blue Australorp rooster. They should be about 14-15 weeks old. I have since been tokd by someone on another poultry social media site that the girls may not be Australorps.

Can someone who breeds Australorps please tell me if they are Australorps please.

Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sure as heck wouldn't be me.


----------



## rach_h (Jan 8, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It sure as heck wouldn't be me.


I have no idea either. Google sgows thenpyllets looking the same as mine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I sent a note out to someone that is way better than me identifying the different breeds. I really struggle if I never raised that particular breed when it comes to identifying. Heck, I'm notorious for getting sexes wrong with most breeds when they're still young.


----------



## rach_h (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm not an Australorp breeder nor Black Jersey Giant breeder but I've owned Black Australorps and currently own a Black Jersey Giant. I've never heard of a Blue Australorp but I've heard of different colored Jersey Giants so I guess they can do the same with Australorps.

So, how do you tell the difference between a Black Australorp and Black Jersey Giant?
You have to look at the bottom of their feet to tell the difference. Australorps have pinkish white footpads. Jersey Giants have yellow footpads.

Just a couple of side notes; it takes Jersey Giants about 2 years to become fully grown but they still lay eggs like other hens normally do.
Also hatchery birds may not be pure bred Jersey Giants and possibly mixed with Black Australorp, but not visa-versa.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I was going to say the same thing about the foot pads. JG's have yellow, Austrolorps have pink to white. I've never heard of a blue Australorp but I have 2 blue JG's so....check the bottoms of their feet when they are clean.


----------

